# Installing Android OS on Tizen Based Samsung Z1



## praxnet (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi

Is there any way I can install Android OS on Tizen based Samsung Z1 phone?
If no tutorials are available...
What are tips to start researching in this area?

Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

No, not at all as far as my knowledge goes.
you can't do that.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 3, 2015)

You are better off asking in XDA developers, forum 
Should be able to find likE minded people there


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

You don't buy crap phones like Samdung Z1 so that you can flash custom roms on it. Devs never bother going for such overpriced devices.


----------

